# Asian Communities in America?



## zanv (Feb 7, 2008)

Hello! My wife and I are currently in Thailand and we would like to know where in America there are large Asian communities. We would like to especially know of Filipino and Chinese communities that are fairly large and accepted well within the community as a whole. Or course, we would like a city that is clean and safe, and the outlying areas and country around it to be safe and clean as well.

Thank you very much and hope to hear from you soon!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi, and welcome.

Most of the West Coast of the US has a strong and well integrated Asian community. Of course there are the Chinatown districts in LA and San Francisco but check out Seattle and Portland as well, and of course Silicon Valley.

On the East Coast, New York and Boston for sure. Though I hear that many second and third generation Chinese are heading east from Manhattan to Queens and parts of Long Island. 

I suspect these days there may even be some well entrenched Chinese and Filipino communities in parts of the Midwest, given migration patterns. (I've been outside the US for a while now, though I try to keep in touch.) Chicago and St. Louis, for sure, but those are certainly not the only areas.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

As was stated, every large city will have some sort of ethnic community.

In California, where I grew up, there is a large community near the Puente Hills Mall in La Puente/Industry Hills/Rowland Heights, California. I grew up with many Filipinos too. In Aurora and Denver there are a couple of areas with shops in Korean and Chinese. I've never spent time in either area other than driving past so I can't give first hand information.


----------



## Erynn (Jan 15, 2008)

I live in California. The cities with many Chinese and Filipino are Gardenia, Azusa, West Covina, Cerritos, Fullerton, Irvine, Rowland Heights, Temple, Westminister( more Vietnamese), basically along the Southern California coast. These area have excellent schools, ah, I forgot Alhambra and Montery Park. These two cities are Chinese bases.


----------

